# sattelstützenlänge im 03er switch



## Reflex_fan (14. März 2005)

ich hab meine sattelstütze zwecks besserer versenkbarkeit für downhill auf 280mm gekürzt, beim uphillen steckt sie aber herausgezogen nur 130mm im rahmen, (genau bis zum unteren abschluß des oberen rahmenrohres).
in einem anderen thread laß ich, dass zu kurze sattelstützen ein aufreißen des rahmens an der sattelstützenaufahme verursachen können, (so zB beim 02'er element) .

(ich wiege 65kg), geht das mit der sattelstütze oder muss ich mich nach irgendwelchen teleskoplösungen umsehen?


----------



## Osti (14. März 2005)

Reflex_fan schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab meine sattelstütze zwecks besserer versenkbarkeit für downhill auf 280mm gekürzt, beim uphillen steckt sie aber herausgezogen nur 130mm im rahmen, (genau bis zum unteren abschluß des oberen rahmenrohres).
> in einem anderen thread laß ich, dass zu kurze sattelstützen ein aufreißen des rahmens an der sattelstützenaufahme verursachen können, (so zB beim 02'er element) .
> 
> (ich wiege 65kg), geht das mit der sattelstütze oder muss ich mich nach irgendwelchen teleskoplösungen umsehen?



Es könnte gerade so gehen, aber wenn Du auf der sicheren seite sein willst, mach die Sattelstütze tiefer. Wenn Dir das Sitzrohr am Oberrohr abbricht und RM stellt fest, dass die Stütze nicht tief genug drin war, und das können sie relativ leicht über die Kerbspuren im Innern des Sitzrohres, dann ist Essig mit Garantie. Hab ich mal bei nem entfernten Bekannten erleben dürfen, der hatte mehr oder weniger genau diese Problematik. Wenn das Switch nen 27,8er Sitzrrohr hat, wirst auch wohl schwer ne Teleskop-Stütze finden.  

Osti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reflex_fan (14. März 2005)

ahja, vielen Dank!  Es ist eine 26,8er.
Guck mal ich hab auf dem angehangenem Bild die Stelle markiert bis zu der die Stütze geht wenn ich CC oder Berg hoch fahre.

Was denkst du, weil die verstrebungen sehen ja recht Stabil aus?  Btw, wo gibt es Teleskopstützen? Ich hab auf die Schnelle nix gefunden?


----------



## Osti (14. März 2005)

Reflex_fan schrieb:
			
		

> ahja, vielen Dank!  Es ist eine 26,8er.
> Guck mal ich hab auf dem angehangenem Bild die Stelle markiert bis zu der die Stütze geht wenn ich CC oder Berg hoch fahre.
> 
> Was denkst du, weil die verstrebungen sehen ja recht Stabil aus?  Btw, wo gibt es Teleskopstützen? Ich hab auf die Schnelle nix gefunden?



ich denke, dass ist schon sehr knapp. Will mich da auch nicht allzu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Frag am besten mal bei bikeaction nach, die können Dir ziemlich genau sagen, wie weit die Sattelstütze drin sein muss. Für 26.8 gibt es meines Wissens keine Teleskop-Stütze, da der Durchmesser der inneren Stütze dann zu dünn werden würde.  

Osti


----------



## Reflex_fan (14. März 2005)

Ok, ich frag mal bei Bike Action nach ;(      Anyway thx !


----------



## rpo35 (14. März 2005)

Hallo,

gibt es denn in der Spezifikation des Rahmens keinen Hinweis auf die Mindestlänge der Stütze ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Reflex_fan (15. März 2005)

Also dem Rahmen an sich lag nix Spezifisches bei, außer CD, unterschriften der Arbeiter die an dem Ding gearbeitet haben und ein Riesen fettes Buch über allgemeine Radtechniken und wie man unter anderem den Sattelschnellspanner bedient 

Aber der Sattelstütze lag folgendes bei, ist recht interessant:
(komische Zeichen stammen vom textreader, die gescannte Anleitung war mit Grafiken unterlegt)

(die für mich relevanten Stellen hab ich *Fett* unterlegt)



> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Ihrem neuen Kauf. Wir denken, Sie haben eine kluge Wahl getroffen. Klug wie Sie sind, können Sie Ihr Produkt im Internet registrieren, indem Sie auf unserer Web-Site www.raceface.com zur Garantie-Seite surfen. Das geht schnell, ist einfach und kostet Sie keinen Cent.
> Benötigtes Werkzeug:
> -5mmlnnensechskant-Schlussel(lnbus)
> -DrehmomentschlOssel
> ...



Also Laut Race Face lieg ich im grünen Bereich, aber mal sehn was Bike Action dazu sagt, Rocky versuch ich auch mal anzumailen, ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass das nicht nur mich interessiert.


----------



## dertutnix (15. März 2005)

das sind 2 dinge, die man liecht vertauscht:

1. mindestlänge der stütze im rahmen. das sind die hier genannten 75 mm oder eben bei einer originallangen die markierung.

2. davon unabhängig sollte, nach meiner erfahrung MUSS, die sattelstütze den schnittpunkt von oberrohr und sattelrohr überschreiten. danach wär das bei dir zu knapp.

zu meiner erfahrung: bei meinem blizzard war die sattelstütze lt. angaben an der stütze im grünen bereich, trotzdem riss das sattelrohr auf beiden seiten etwas unterhalb des o.g. schnittpunktes, womit der rahmen defekt war. bike action hat damals äusserst fair und kulant reagiert (ob sie das heute auch noch tun, hätte ich nach all den anderen erfahrungen leider meine zweifel).

hoff, dass dir bikeaction eine entwarnung mailt, ansonsten kontakte doch mal armin mann, hat wohl für sein switch o.ä. eine teleskopstütze gebaut bzw. mal geplant ...


----------



## Reflex_fan (16. März 2005)

> 1. mindestlänge der stütze im rahmen. das sind die hier genannten 75 mm oder eben bei einer originallangen die markierung.



sind 130mm bei mir  bis zum roten pfeil;



> zu meiner erfahrung: bei meinem blizzard war die sattelstütze lt. angaben an der stütze im grünen bereich, trotzdem riss das sattelrohr auf beiden seiten etwas unterhalb des o.g. schnittpunktes, womit der rahmen defekt war. bike action hat damals äusserst fair und kulant reagiert (ob sie das heute auch noch tun, hätte ich nach all den anderen erfahrungen leider meine zweifel).



also der rahmen ist da eingerissen? ich hab leider noch nie ein photo von so einem riß gesehen, kam das über nacht oder nach einer spitzenbelastung?  und der rahmen ist UNTERHALB vom oberrohr aufgerissen? 
 wieviel mm war die drinn, weist du das noch? hab gerade mal spaßeshalber bei meinem alten blizzard nachgemessen, sind 175mm, und ist 10 jahre alt, kein riss zu sehen, ist allerdings noch ein leckerer stahlrahmen.



> ansonsten kontakte doch mal armin mann, hat wohl für sein switch o.ä. eine teleskopstütze gebaut bzw. mal geplant ...



ok, hab ihn mal angemailt, danke für den tipp!


----------



## Reflex_fan (16. März 2005)

bei bikeaction finded sich übrigens dieses PDF

http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/dateien/PDF__s/2004_T-SUP10.pdf



> Tech Support 28.06.04
> Diabolus Seatpost
> Die Diabolus Sattelstütze ist für Sättel mit 7mm oder 8mm starken
> Sattelschienen geeignet.
> ...


----------



## dertutnix (16. März 2005)

nur nochmal zur klarstellung (wobei ich kein fachmann bin ...)

die 130 mm sind der abstand von oberkante sattelrohr bis ende sattelstütze? damit hättest du die geforderten 75 mm erfüllt.

nicht erfüllt ist aber die forderung, dass das ende der sattelstütze die unterkante des oberrohrs erreicht.

das problem ist wohl, dass die verbindung von oberrohr und sattelrohr erst die stabilität gewährleisten und eine vorher endende sattelstütze mit der zeit einfach das oberrohr ausweitet/zu stark belastet.


auf den bildern mein geliebtes blizzard und der schaden











und der schaden entsteht nicht von heute auf morgen (jedenfalls nicht bei einer "normalen" benutzung ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## summit (16. März 2005)

Entscheidend ist tatsächlich, dass zumindest die untere Schweissnaht vom Oberrohr überdeckt ist, vgl. hierzu auch Phils Antworten. Das gilt fürs Switch mit seinen Verstärkungsblechen, bei anderen Rahmen würde ich zur besseren Abstützung der Stütze im Rahmen einige cm tiefer gehen, vgl. das eingerissene Blizzard von dertutnix. Mit 13 cm Einstecktiefe kommst Du bei Deinem Rahmen anscheinend gerade bis zur unteren Schweißnaht - ist also sehr grenzwertig, auch wenn Du relativ leicht bist.




			
				Reflex_fan schrieb:
			
		

> (ich wiege 65kg), geht das mit der sattelstütze oder muss ich mich nach irgendwelchen teleskoplösungen umsehen?


Kommt darauf an, ob Dir der Verstellbereich nur einer Stütze ausreicht. Auf langen Touren/Anstiegen halte ich eine zu tiefe Sitzposition beim Kurbeln für sehr problematisch, weil die Belastung den Kniegelenken auf Dauer schaden kann. Genauso unmöglich ist bei technischen/steilen Abfahrten, beim Springen, Trialen usw. eine Sattelstütze, die sich nicht komplett versenken lässt.

Eine Teleskoplösung scheidet bei 26,8 mm Sattelstützendurchmesser leider aus, Dir bleiben also drei Möglichkeiten:

- Der Kompromiß nur *einer* relativ langen Stütze, ca. 10-15mm? länger als bisher. Ein paar mm kannst Du gewinnen, indem Du die Stütze unten schräg abschneidest, vorne der längere Teil. Außerdem hebt sich der Dämpfer am Switch nur ein paar mm an, Du kannst also in der abgesenkten Position relativ dicht ran (ohne Feder genau ausmessen!). Auf die Klemmwirkung von Deinem Schnellspanner musst Du Dich dann 100% verlassen können.

- zwei Sattel/Stützen-Sets: kurz für Abfahrt/Bikepark, lang zum Hochkurbeln, ein Set also immer im Rucksack.

- eine Verlängerungshülse drehen (lassen). Vorteil: handlicher, leichter und schneller als zwei Sets:








Armin


----------



## Reflex_fan (22. März 2005)

Vielen Dank Armin!
Hab auch von Bikeaction Antwort erhalten, die Stütze muss bis unter die untere Schweißnaht vom Oberrohr.


----------



## digi03 (22. März 2005)

Reflex_fan schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank Armin!
> Hab auch von Bikeaction Antwort erhalten, die Stütze muss bis unter die untere Schweißnaht vom Oberrohr.


Hi Reflex_Fan

Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum
Dort ist an meinem Blizzard eine 26,8er Race Face - Stütze verbaut. Die habe ich eigentlich
übrig. Ist noch in Originallänge und in einem sehr guten Zustand. Die könnte ich
bei Bedarf verhökern  

Wenn also du oder auch jemand anders Verwendung hat, "mailen"!!!!

Un dada


----------



## Reflex_fan (23. März 2005)

Danke für das Angebot, aber ich schieb meine halt 10mm weiter rein, passt schon


----------

